# What Enneagram Types do you Struggle With?



## paradox_conqueror (Jun 19, 2021)

For me, it is E6s and E8s. Both are often 'thinking types' in socionics and the MBTI, and I have a problem with both:

First, with E6s, I find their reasoning to be based entirely on paranoia, fear and worst-case outcomes. They simply could not be more negative. In socionics, they are often typed 'ILI' because of their tendency to forecast worst-case outcomes, but my problem is that they thrive on such a mindset, while I find it suffocating - it is almost unlivable for me to always expect the worst. (They are also not just 'ILI,' as there are plenty of other types that are E6. OTOH, there are a whole bunch of E5 'ILIs' that are not E6s at all...). E6s are also often 'thinking types' because they are skeptics and therefore only see the negative, so they clash with more positive-minded people. But someone E6, especially 6w5, whose reasoning is based entirely on paranoia and negativity is very difficult to deal with - at least for me...

And of course E8s: domineering, tough-minded to the extreme, often having something like a 'vice-grip' over people or certain issues, and, at times, they simply cannot lay-off. They are also 'thinking types,' because they simply do not like emotions and they therefore walk all over everybody else's feelings...


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

I could say E8s, but especially E1s, because they may be aggressive, inflexible, dogmatic, and judgmental. I can deal with people who have different opinions from me, but I can't deal with those who adamantly refuse to change their mind or accept differences of political views. E1s probably include people from both the left and the right who are so obsessively committed to their ideals that they may be patronizing towards people who dare not thinking like them. For me, everyone no matter its political views can be a healthy person as long as politics doesn't become an obsession for them.

I could also specify that the Type One is by far my least dominant type.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Honestly, type 7. Nothing against the type itself, but somehow, folks who are 7’s show certain denial patterns and particular brand of confidence that rubs me the wrong way. Usually, it’s hard to get under my skin, but they crawl under there effortlessly.  I also find the stereotypical “scattered” energy exhausting and/or annoying. This speaks more about me than anyone else, by the way. I mean, I dated a 7 for two years, and my mom is one. 

I relate most to type 1 and type 5 near equally, which is 7’s stress and growth points, respectively. Type 7 is a 1’s point of growth, but the stress point for 5.  Sheds some light on this complicated relationship with 7’s!


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

I "struggle" (although it's more like they struggle with me) with those who can't adapt to their limitations to do what is necessary. Each type suggests the potential to fail at that.


----------



## ISuckAtTypingMyself (Dec 6, 2021)

1 and 6

my favorites are 9 and 2


----------



## paradox_conqueror (Jun 19, 2021)

A lot of you struggle with E1s. That is a type I simply don't connect with; precise, structured, organized thinking vs. my fuzzy, open-ended reasoning. The two thinking styles just don't go together to me...


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

paradox_conqueror said:


> A lot of you struggle with E1s. That is a type I simply don't connect with; precise, structured, organized thinking vs. my fuzzy, open-ended reasoning. The two thinking styles just don't go together to me...


Enneagram types correlate a lot with MBTI types and E1s are usually incompatible with Perceiving types such as myself. E1s (who correlate a lot with ISTJ types) could be compatible with INTJs, but much less with INTPs or INFPs.


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> I "struggle" (although it's more like they struggle with me) with those who can't adapt to their limitations to do what is necessary. Each type suggests the potential to fail at that.


This, this is me.


----------



## paradox_conqueror (Jun 19, 2021)

Miaristan said:


> Enneagram types correlate a lot with MBTI types and E1s are usually incompatible with Perceiving types such as myself. E1s (who correlate a lot with ISTJ types) could be compatible with INTJs, but much less with INTPs or INFPs.


Which is exactly where I am in the spectrum for the MBTI - a strong perceiving type, probably INTP or INFP...


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

E2. Never felt possessed by a warmer devil.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

E1s, and to an extent E4s 

One is very judgmental on "this is right only way I do it no butts about it" The other is overly dramatic and must be correct on everything said.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Dislike Type 2s and 4s the most.
Type 6s and 9s are tolerable for me.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

1's, 2's, and 3's.

1's rigidity, black and white thinking, and need to not be wrong.

2's obsession of being needed and close to people, and their tendency _in my experience_ to not find things interesting or intellectually stimulating that don't directly relate to their neediness.

3's preoccupation with image, lack of authenticity, and preoccupation with success. I get the idea also that most 3's living in American culture would not see any value in someone like me, would generally be embarrassed by me, and would feel like they're better than me, for which I would tend to kinda laugh at them over.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

E1 and E3. I struggle to understand E9s but how can you not like them? E2s can come off as needy at times. 

I really have fun with E4, E5, E6, E7, and E8.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

5 and a little less so 3, for me. Coincidence or ironic. Through time I've become a little better at recognizing them. It was hrd for me to 'see' them for a long time. I would mistype them.

Now as far as 'struggle', like at relation?.... that's 7 and 9. I'm so over these two and whatever feathers they're waving around. Gloves off. Get lost. Neither are good for my psyche anymore. Obviously there are a lot of 9's in the world and I have to get along with them at times, professionally. But my patience is gone and have no issue giving them my piece to disrupt the dream. (within reason).


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Allostasis said:


> I "struggle" (although it's more like they struggle with me) with those who can't adapt to their limitations to do what is necessary. Each type suggests the potential to fail at that.


I think the same thing, you also have to learn to give time to the differences to try to understand them from various points of view.

What I have seen is that more mature people of all types are not the extremes that come out on the internet.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

On a theoretical level~E7s and E2s.
E8s, E6s, and E9s are neither here nor there.
I am _very_ fond of E1s~I find their oft-cited "faults" sort of charming.
My friends are other E3s, E4s, & E5s.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

1. No humour, loosen the fuck up.
2. I won't accept your help.
4. There's other people you know.
6. Hypocrites.
7. Unlikeable.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Things that cause me to "struggle" with other people aren't strongly related to personality type but the typology of _how_ different types wear on me _if_ they wear on me is reliable. 6s can be alarmists, downers and nit-pickers, 7s unreliable and incapable of dealing with negativity. 1s and 3s sometimes seem to confuse what they believe they ought to be or what they want to project with what/how they actually are (lack of self awareness), 1s can be stringent literalists and 3s mistake superficial/functional familiarity for depth of understanding. 5s can become so stubbornly/avoidantly self-contained that the thinking they pride themselves on lacks empiricism. 9s can be passive aggressive, or just too passive. 2s may use guilt to manipulate and when unhealthy really pivot between victim and savior poles. 8s can become domineering/bowl over people with less presence than they have, to no particularly positive effect. 4s sometimes seem to feel simultaneously inferior and superior, and spend all their time thinking about it, and the internal contradiction can turn them obnoxious and mean.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

paradox_conqueror said:


> And of course E8s: domineering, tough-minded to the extreme, often having something like a 'vice-grip' over people or certain issues, and, at times, they simply cannot lay-off. They are also 'thinking types,' because they simply do not like emotions and they therefore walk all over everybody else's feelings...


As an 8 myself, I can tell you...we have 0 desire to control anyone else and will only take to control when we feel personally threatened, or there is a gap in leadership. It's all about self control...maybe sometimes to a fault. 

That said, everything you just described could also pertain to someone protesting their rights, unapologetically.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 4, 2012)

Ms. Aligned said:


> As an 8 myself, I can tell you...we have 0 desire to control anyone else and will only take to control when we feel personally threatened, or there is a gap in leadership. It's all about self control...maybe sometimes to a fault.
> 
> That said, everything you just described could also pertain to someone protesting their rights, unapologetically.


E8 demands control of their ENVIRONMENT -- and that includes control of ALL elements of said environment.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah the notion that 8s aren't controlling is ridiculous. If controlling people means the 8 can be free of being controlled, then that's what an 8 will do if given the opportunity. Not all 8s are controlling when it comes to people though, it's a means to an end. Which is to not end up being controlled themselves.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah the notion that 8s aren't controlling is ridiculous. If controlling people means the 8 can be free of being controlled, then that's what an 8 will do if given the opportunity. Not all 8s are controlling when it comes to people though, it's a means to an end. Which is to not end up being controlled themselves.


They could also just simply take a further step back from society in order to avoid the confusion.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> They could also just simply take a further step back from society in order to avoid the confusion.


For the healthy 8 who engages in self-reflection yes. For the average 8, controlling as much as one can would be the more likely behavior.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I used to think having an 8w7 in my life would make my life worse. But now that I actually have an 8w7 in my life, she's really sweet. My friend group are all in our 40's, but _she's_ one of their mom's, and in her 60's. She cooks us meals, buys us meals, provides us with cabins to stay at, looks out for our health, protects us, does us all kinds of favors, etc. Yet, because she's an 8w7, she doesn't get emotionally needy and need tons of praise. She actually enjoys doing people favors, but doesn't need the recognition or praise usually. But its usually obvious that we appreciate her anyways.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

All of them, really.

To answer the question, the person who hurt me most in life is an extremely unhealthy 9 core, which is strange since most of my closest friends are healthier 9s.

I tend to not get along with 6 cores, but there are some notable exceptions.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm 629 and I think I struggle with 3s.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

2 & some 4s (seems kinda hit or miss)


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I’ve never felt more misunderstood. (1 w/ strong 8)

Your loss, I suppose.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had trouble in relationship with E2, and I think E7 tends to rub me the wrong way at times, though I am sure there can be mature individuals of either enneagram that I would learn a lot from.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

IRL only, I struggle the most with CP6s, 2s. Most Sx's. 6s make good friends initially. 2s are always up in my space when I don't want them to.

Types I get along the best with are 3s, 4s, 5s, 7s and 8s. Sps in general even though the Sx on Sx chemistry is like a drug, but like all dopamine rushes eventually it turns sour. So's are fine if I want someone to just casually hang out with - something that's not a need anymore as I've aged.

1s are a hit or a miss. 9s are ok, but eh when it comes to friendships. They're way too chill for my high energy needs.


----------



## tryingtofindaway (11 mo ago)

6s I encountered often projected ugly stuff. They ascribe bad intentions to me but I'm not calculative or ill-intentioned at all... Besides jumping to negative conclusions they are paranoid af for no reason. Most of the 6s I dealt with were feelers (someone mentioned thinkers here). Some 5s are nuts with projecting intentions too.
Never got to know a healthy 8, all of them were sadistic, domineering misogynists. Getting along amazing until they get a pressing need to remind everyone they have the upper hand. Love their sx drive tho.
2s. If I need help I'll ask and I expect them to do the same. No need for drama, pretending and invading my space and time. Love their positivity.
3s... I go to an art uni and everyone has such nice (unpaid!) works when presenting but then effin 3s just have to show how prestigious the work they did is, how much they got paid and how many famous people they met when working on it. No artistry, no depth, just commercial stuff. Which is fine but not at an art uni where you're supposed to explore and experiment before entering the commercial sphere for good.
I love 7s but sometimes...... the denial and excessive confidence in shit skills make me go bananaaaas.

But all of this is kinda underdeveloped. I'm sure all mature Es are lovely.


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

I've always had problems with 6, also with 4, 2 (these last three guys' tendency to be melodramatic becomes very tiresome) and less so 1 and 9.
A good example is my father, I'm pretty sure he's a ISFJ 612, and we have very conflicting natures in many ways. He's neurotic, I'm calm, he's fearful and plans his steps, I'm more impulsive and assertive, he always considers not to go over other people, I directly don't even notice.
I have nothing against him, but just living long-term with him is tiresome in many ways.

Btw, I'm 8w9 5w6 3w4


----------



## DJ Venti (Aug 6, 2021)

I am a core 7 and I just stay away from 4s, ain't it especially introverted ones.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am a CP 6w7 although -some have said they thought I was a 7. I do not really have a struggle with enneagram types as a whole. I have an issue with unhealthy people. I like things about all of them and dislikes with the negative aspects of all of them. Just like anything else.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Infinitus said:


> I’ve never felt more misunderstood. (1 w/ strong 8)
> 
> Your loss, I suppose.


I feel your pain on this one in most cases. Maybe, I should brush up on enneagram. It has been years but, I do not recall 1w8 a thing. I think I recall 1w9 or 1w2


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I feel your pain on this one in most cases. Maybe, I should brush up on enneagram. It has been years but, I do not recall 1w8 a thing. I think I recall 1w9 or 1w2


You’re correct. I meant 1 with strong 8, not 1w8, as by the system I’m a 1w2, or tritype 135 i.e. I score in 8 just below 1 (more than 2, 3 & 5 combined). Yet if one tests highest in 2 (or more) same triad types, it will simply not take the lower into account. It has a fetish for dis/integration plots, and balance of triad types, which clearly trade empirical accuracy for it’s, quite frankly, idealised framework.

So, the last time I tested, the difference between me being a 1w2 and 1w9 was merely 1 point, yet I scored dozens of points higher in 8, though it’s not worth mentioning in the results, because I score slightly higher in 1, of the same triad type. If that were my system, I’d think it were a HUGE problem that I’m interpreting 2 as a more important contributor to personality than 8. The mind boggles sometimes at how these personality theories disregard hard data, and conveniently favour their own idealistic bias.


----------

